# Metra GMOS-044 and Pioneer AVIC-Z140BH Question



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I currently have a AVIC-Z140BH installed in my car with a GMOS-044 module. I bought it when it was brand new on the market. I'm wondering if its just buggy by nature or I have other problems.

First problem is the clock on the stock display is faster than a real clock. After about a month it will be 2-3 minutes ahead of my phone, which I used to set the time in the first place. The other problem is periodically the volume will turn down, the source will change or a song will skip. Sometimes its once in a blue moon. Other time sit can drop the volume from 20-15 or so in a few seconds. VERY annoying.

Do you think buying a new module will fix this or will I end up with the same problem?

A second question for you smart techies. Is there a way for me to tie my xm tuner module into my stock antenna? The one that comes with it is a little circle that is mounted in the roof of my trunk. It works alright in some areas and terribly in areas with lots of mountains, buildings, trees etc.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I experienced the exact same issues with my Kenwood unit. It's the GMOS-044 module. I think it might be a noisy module and is causing signals to be sent for those commands. Do you have ASWC too? Try removing that. It seemed to help quite a bit as well.

The clock is fast on mine too. With all the problems I've had with it, I'm thinking of simply removing the aftermarket stereo and going back to stock and using the A2DP PDIM. Not worth the hassle sometimes.

As for your second question, I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

At least I'm not alone. I emailed metra them selves and will be awaiting a response.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe a parallel capacitor may help with filtering some of the noise on the control signals.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

All they said is there "Might" be a firmware update to fix the issue. I'm not in the mood to rip my dash apart to figure out which version of the module I have though.


----------

